# Potty training tips for WINTER??



## bulbagrrrl (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi everyone! I just adopted a 2 yr old Maltese about a week ago. :wub: Her last owner said she's potty trained but she's been having accidents so hopefully she can get back on track (and hopefully I'm doing things right, haha). I have the house gated off except for the kitchen and living room. She's been doing pretty good about using the doggy door and going on the concrete outside, but this evening she just stood by the door and I realized...RAIN! She's also having accidents on the carpet because once the sun sets or when it's windy out she really hates going outside. I've been browsing online with some saying stick to outside as pee pads will just confuse them, and some people having success with both methods.

I'm wondering if anyone can share their solutions for Winter potty training? Should I force her outside or put a pee pad down til the weather gets better? I live in California where the rains aren't too terrible, but she's 4 pounds so I'm wondering if it's safe to even have her outside then?

I tried to introduce her to the pee pad but she just sits on it, so I put her in the ex pen with one but she cries and won't pee in there (even after 3 hours of leaving her) and is more interested on how to get out rather than peeing. It seems odd leaving her there crying for hours but I guess if I leave her in there she'll pee eventually...

Anyways, Winter tips?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I wish my two were pad trained, but I don't like the idea of them pottying in the house (other than for my own convenience), and I don't like the smell or the sight of it. lol

So...mine are both outdoor trained. They go out 100% of the time no matter the weather...but I go out with them. When they need to potty I put my slip-ons on and walk myself outside in the rain, snow, wind, cold, hot, storm. lol I don't care for doggy doors because the dog isn't safe by themself out there. Also, I don't like the idea of someone being able to stick their arm through the doggy door and unlock the door...


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Find a nice sunny day where you can be outside, on a leash, playing and having fun. As soon as your baby goes, have treats and make it a big pawty! Continue the pawty, and you find your baby going outside all the time!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Dogs do not generalize. She may have been trained in the previous home but this does not mean she is in yours. You need to treat her like a new pup and train her. 
You have to do outside with the dog in order to reward them immediate to the behavior. So forget the dog door. Put her on a leash and go out with her. Reward every time. Take her out on a schedule so her body gets in the groove. 
Unless you are literally looking at your dog she should be confined. If she will hold it in a gated room, that's fine. Otherwise a crate or pen should be used. 
If she has not gone and you know she needs to put her up for 15 minutes and try again. Do not let her loose if she has not just gone AND you are supervising. 

House Training Puppies & Dogs. Easy Steps to Potty Training


----------



## bonernova (Nov 6, 2010)

I have a 1 1/2 year old Maltese that I got from a family who no longer wanted her and she was pee pad trained. I have been working on "going out" with her since she came here. I quickly found out that she won't even go off the porch unless I go with her. It is already winter-like here, so I just put on my coat, her coat and my boots and I trot right out into the yard with her. Yesterday I was in the middle of my yard holding an umbrella for her and my Schnauzer as they did their buisness in a sleet/snow mix. I figure if I won't go out in it, why should they?


----------

